# Steve's Farm makes some girls happy.



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Took my two girls up to Steve's in walnut hill. The bite was slow at first but we finally got them to bite. Girls had a blast.



















Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Making great memories! :thumbsup: Good on ya.


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome !! Gotta love it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Steve's is an awesome place.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

The sell great veggies too


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

beeritself said:


> The sell great veggies too


They said they are 2-3 weeks out from having their sweet corn and a few other things. Always been great stuff when I've bought their veggies etc...

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Spent a lot of time up there when I was young! glad you had fun w/ your sweeties!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go dad !! Time well spent Jon.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Where is Steve's? I would like to take my boys up there some time. Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice catch yall


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

B-4 Reel said:


> Where is Steve's? I would like to take my boys up there some time. Thanks


http://www.stevesfarm.net/index.html

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Once u turn on the Atmore cutoff from hwy 29, it is 12 miles on the left, you will see the sign... turn left and go down a mile or 2 and he is on your right... great place with a great family running it... you will not be disappointed.


----------

